# Wyeast 2000 - Budvar



## therook (13/2/12)

After seeing batz Pilsner pic several times i'm going to give this yeast a go

What's the best way to use it?

Best ferment temp?
How long can i expect it to take to take off?
How long a ferment period?

Rook


----------



## MHB (13/2/12)

From personal experience, others will have different opinions 

Big pitch 2-3X106 cells/mL/oP

Ferment at 13oC for 4-5 days (until finished)

Rack and lager for 14-21 days

Condition and Drink

But big pitches are the key.

MHB


----------



## Nick JD (13/2/12)

Pour the swollen smackpack (the budvar often takes a while (days) to swell even when a very new pack) into a 4L starter of 1.040.


----------

